# Adding a Transom Bracket Like an Armstrong?



## Florabama (Oct 19, 2007)

I'm looking at an older 29 Proline which would need to be repowered anyway, but I would like to add a dual engine transom bracket with a nice swim platform (to use for diving)likethe one's made by Armstrong: 

http://www.armstrongnautical.com/brackets.htm

Does anyone have any experience with adding one of these? Is something a do-it-yourselfer could tackle? If not, who would be a good go-to person? 

Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

Check out what Will did. 

http://www.pensacolahuntingforum.com/fishingforum/Topic7063-2-1.aspx

http://pensacolafishingforum.com/fishingforum/Search1-2-2.aspx?SessionID=b430ox55fveidjq3izlooxqr&SortBy=1&SortOrder=1


----------



## toro (Oct 1, 2007)

florabama, I am rebuilding a 26' grady (that has been put on hold due to me working in MASS) and closed in my transom with a bracket I bought from a guy in moss point miss. called D&D marine the guys name was don and he made me a hell of a bracket for 1700.00$ which saved me a bunch on my budget. here is the link http://dadmarine.com/index00.htm


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

If you do a search on Classic Mako's forum you will come up with all kinds of imfo to read. http://www.classicmako.com/forum/



A lot of boats have had this done and a lot of experience is posted about this.



We don't discriminate as to the brand of boat.


----------



## DOUBLE "D" & LV (Oct 2, 2007)

I also have looked at brackets for some customers and found D&D had the best prices. I also recommmend to get the bracket from them. As for the work, it isn't a hard thing to do, but you need to make sure your transom is solid to hold everything. Getting it all put together just takes patients. I've done a couple and patience helps.


----------



## Florabama (Oct 19, 2007)

Thanks a million, X-shark, Toro,Tuna Man and Double D. :clap

That is very helpful stuff. When I was searching for brackets, I saw D&D but I didn't realize they were just over in Mississippi. I'm sure they can offer some help as well when it comes to the install. 

This boat I'm looking at has an enclosed transom already and it already has a small bracket. I would like to take that one off and put on a bigger one so it could accomodate divers crawling in and out on it.I'm worried aboutinstalling it so that the transom stays dry and also so the weight of divers don't crack the transom. 

If I can make this work, I could have a pretty decent boat that would be affordable -- at leastinitially -- not sure if I can afford to run it though :banghead


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

I highly recommend that you read the info on Classic Mako. The size of the tub has everything to do with added buoyancy and ONLY the part that is in the water. Everything else just adds weight.



Don has the install instructions published online.

http://www.dadmarine.com/doc.htm



He didn't for a Loooooog time. He only gave the link to people that bought from him. I had it as my bracket is a D&D.

I would not publish it online out of respect for Don, but I would send the link to people personally for years.



There are a lot of manufactures that "Think" they have enough flotation with their tub. 

But this is how the deal can and has gone for some.



You buy the bracket on their recommendation. You install it. Time goes by finishing the project. The boat sits in the water with the A$$ end low. Scuppers need to be plugged due to wet feet. Your not real happy, but your stuck.



Time & time again that has happened. You want the biggest tub the boat can stand.

The style of the tub can make a difference as to adding to flotation.



Hands down Hemco brackets have the most flotation. They are fiberglass and are also the most expensive too.



If I was to do another one for myself. I'd be building a Hemco copy.



http://www.hermco.net/





Note how far down in the water the back of the V of the bracket compared to others. This adds flotation.
















If you want one installed. I can do it and guarantee that your transom will never get wet. I don't use just 5200, that's for sure.


----------

